# Hornets vs Cavaliers



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets take on the Cavs at home in OKC.

Was it just me or was David Wesley a complete goober in the player announcements...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pargo needs his butt kicked for missing that easy fast break layup. Hornets will lose. I'm still trying to come down off my buzz from the Saints win on yesterday. LOL!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I had to laugh when he missed that layup. I'm also flying high from the Saints win. Hopefully, the Hornets can pick up where they left off.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I had to laugh when he missed that layup. I'm also flying high from the Saints win. Hopefully, the Hornets can pick up where they left off.


bee-fan, that game was wonderful! I was getting ready to talk about Rasual until he just hit that 3. Hilton played really well with his minutes tonight. I expect Scott to give him more PT.

Tyson is having a hard time tonight.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Holding LeBron James scoreless in the 4th...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im watching the game through boxscore tonight, looks like cp3 is havin yet another solid game. I pray for the day that peja and jackson come back so pargo doesnt get so much damn burn.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

LeBron James doesn't score in the 4th. The Hornets D was supremely awesomely amazing that game. Everytime LeBron had the ball he'd have to pass because he couldn't get a shot off when the game was tight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The only chance we have is if CP plays like a superstar.I thought all the other teams had advance scouts who told them that,but it seems like he had ten layups in that game

I guess my not making a gamethread does cause us to win also.At least me making a gamethread wasn't helping so I didn't.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Surprise, surprise! They won. 

Hornets 95
Cavs 89

Hopefully they'll be able to take some momentum into New Orleans this week.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate to say it,but SA and Dallas probably stomp us.They have better talent when we are full strength and we're very far from that.

I read today that David West's forearm wasn't really getting better and he might be out the rest of the month...has anyone got a better prognosis because that one really stinks.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

We'll probably lose but hopefully we don't look too bad. I don't know exactly what's going on with West's arm. I'm not even looking for them anymore. They'll get back when they get back. I'll lose hair if I worry about them getting back. My daughter says Hilton needs to find a barber in Oklahoma City. LOL!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> bee-fan, that game was wonderful! I was getting ready to talk about Rasual until he just hit that 3. Hilton played really well with his minutes tonight. I expect Scott to give him more PT.
> 
> Tyson is having a hard time tonight.



Rasual had a bad game and I noticed he rode the bench the rest of the game. Hopefully, he'll bounce back Thursday and the Hornets take this momentum for a nationally televised game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I really didn't expect this, the key was shutting LeBron, nice defense, something we really can't complain about Scott.


----------



## dboydbla (Nov 18, 2006)

Whew, glad we pulled off the win. Our defense was superb in the 4th shutting down LeBron...gotta love that!


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> The only chance we have is if CP plays like a superstar.I thought all the other teams had advance scouts who told them that,but it seems like he had ten layups in that game


When an advance scout makes the report it doesn't mean the coach will stick to it or even read it for that matter. Sometimes you can let one player score but shut down the other options to win the game.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow... nice job! I don't like Cavs team, don't think they'll ever really get hot this year. But they still have much more talent than this team with all the injuries.

CP3 really is this franchise by now.


----------

